# ILR approved email ([email protected])



## kezcon (Jun 22, 2014)

As per above, I thought it looked like a scam however the reference numbers matched up to the application, we submitted ours in Sheffield on 17th December and we got the decision on 30th April just waiting for the card to come through.

my wife entered the UK on 15th November 2015, does that mean in November 2021 in fact minus the 28 days could she apply for citizenship in October 2021? cheers.


----------



## flammable999 (Feb 22, 2016)

If you are British, she can apply for citizenship the day after she receives her BRP card. If you are not British, she can apply one year and one day after she receives her BRP card.

Not sure where your calculations are coming from


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

It would be helpful for other members if you updated the timeline thread.


----------



## gauleh (Nov 20, 2015)

I think he meant to ask whether that email is spam or not, looks suspicious, also because of the timeline

17th Dec 20 - Submitted
30th April 21 - Approved

That's 4 months 2 weeks, Usually from the 2020 timeline of others I've checked, it's 5 months 2 weeks


----------

